# car buying



## mcdade (Jul 30, 2010)

hi im new to the forum.i am trying to find information about buying a car and using it for business,is this possible


----------



## txlstewart (Jun 20, 2010)

mcdade said:


> hi im new to the forum.i am trying to find information about buying a car and using it for business,is this possible


Please make sure you have excessive amounts of life insurance, all paid up!

Cheers!


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Hi and Welcome

Why not just call into a car showroom and ask them?

Maiden


----------



## mcdade (Jul 30, 2010)

*car*

hi yes it seems easy enough todo but i want to do this with some enfo.


----------



## Lanason (Sep 1, 2009)

mcdade said:


> hi yes it seems easy enough todo but i want to do this with some enfo.


what sort of driving licence do you have?
May be better to rent first - to get the hang of it.


----------



## mcdade (Jul 30, 2010)

*car*



Lanason said:


> what sort of driving licence do you have?
> May be better to rent first - to get the hang of it.


hi i hve a full licience and hve been driving there for last 7 years


----------



## Lanason (Sep 1, 2009)

mcdade said:


> hi i hve a full licience and hve been driving there for last 7 years


So you have an Egyptian driving licence and have been driving in Egypt for 7 years.

In that case buying a car should be a piece of cake.:clap2:


----------

